# GEEKVAPE GRIFFIN RTA (VELOCITY DECK)



## Zubair Randeree (9/5/16)

Looking for a GeekVape griffin RTA (Velocity Deck).Does Anyone have stock or can i preorder it?


----------



## Vapers Corner (9/5/16)

Zubair Randeree said:


> Looking for a GeekVape griffin RTA (Velocity Deck).Does Anyone have stock or can i preorder it?



HI Zubair

We have stock here: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/geekvape-griffin-rta-617?category=90

Toghether with free delivery!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

